# Knicks vs Bucks Game Thread: 11/2/08



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Knicks vs Bucks*
*Time: 6:00PM*​
*Knicks:*


> The story for the New York Knicks through two games under new coach Mike D'Antoni is more about who has yet to take the court, than about who is actually playing. D'Antoni has shown he is not afraid to bench the Knicks' high-priced players as he gets ready to coach his third game for New York on Sunday against the Milwaukee Bucks. Hired to turn around a franchise that has suffered through seven straight losing seasons, D'Antoni has yet to give point guard Stephon Marbury and center Eddy Curry any minutes thus far.



*Bucks:*


> The Bucks (1-2) are looking to bounce back from a 91-87 loss in their home opener on Saturday against Toronto. Michael Redd scored 19 as the Bucks rallied from a 10-point deficit entering the fourth quarter to take the lead, only to fall down the stretch.
> Milwaukee played without point guard Luke Ridnour, who will also miss this game due to back problems. Ramon Sessions, who was inactive in the Bucks' first two games, started in Ridnour's place on Saturday and had 12 points and nine assists.
> While first-round pick Joe Alexander has yet to see action, second-round pick Luc Richard Mbah a Moute has played in all three games for Milwaukee. Mbah a Moute had nine points on Saturday and also defended Raptors star Chris Bosh. "We put him on Bosh and he was able to do some things," Bucks coach Scott Skiles said. "He earned himself further looks, that's for sure."


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Kitty, Great points made especially about PG-Ramon Sessions, and explosive young F-Mbah Moute who both latched on to Richard Jefferson style of play. 

PG-even Two backup PG Duhon vs Lue & Sessions
SG-Redd is not inconsistent
SF-Jefferson will meet a younger Jefferson..... in Chandler
PF-even Charlie uptempo vs Zach halfcourt
C-even Lee hustle vs Bogut 50% shooting 
Bench- Knicks
Coach- Knicks coach Skiles is a BUM 

In my 5 game prediction I gave this game to the Knicks (thinking Marbury would be apart of the Knicks rotation). Now it is hard to say, if Richard Jefferson leadership express defense-defense to all his Bucks teammates than the Bucks have this game easy. 

I say the samething about coach Larry Brown Charlote Bobcats who defensive performance has been getting tighter throughout each game they play since Preseason. 
Knicks offense vs Bobcat defense 
The Knicks had a 60% chance of winning with Marbury in the lineup vs his friend Larry Brown


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Kiya I screwed up TKF's prediction thread because I thought Steph would be in the rotation as well, so now I'm doomed. lol We may have an ugly Nov, if Crawford and co. don't get the offense rolling and the defense locked down. I still think we are able to win this one.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Jerome James has been activated for this game, but who knows if he will get any minutes.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

49-45 Bucks...half-time. Not bad, Lee got into early foul trouble, Crawford has been invisible, Chandler has been playing defense (deflections), and Randolph is hustling on the boards. At the end of the 2nd quarter we had a Roberson sighting, and he contributed with 2 three pointers. Hopefully we can get Crawford offensively, and keep up a good effort on the defensive end.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Another bad team effort. We get beat bad.(Dont let the final score fool you) We cant beat a bucks team at home when they are on the second of a back to back. Thats a bad sign for the season folks. Games like this are games you need to win. Just a sad preformance once again.

Q was the only bright spot.

And of course JC, what I have been saying for 3 years now, 1 good game then 3 to 4 bad games, then repeat cycle. Not a player you have on a winning team.(Or atleast starting on a winning team.)

Defense was a little better tonight but not by much. And also we take 30+ threes and brick most of them. Thats a problem with this team no interior play at all. All offense is from outside and we have no outisde shooters besides Nate (and so far Q). 

And its hard to run this "run and gun offense" when we cant get stops. Thus so far we havnt beem seeing to much running a gunning lol.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The Bucks second season PG-Ramon Sessions look like Ridnour may lose his starting job. 
Oh yeah the Knicks.....

I knew the Knicks would lose consecutive games in the midseason when teams are fighting for a playoffs spot. But I did think we would Win a fair amount of games early in this season with Marbury pushing the ball to Dantoni's system.

Well....the running Dantoni Knicks actually scored just 21 points per quarter on a defenseless Bucks team that played the night before. 

Duhon played 37 minutes
Crawful played 32 minutes 
You dont want to know the rest of their stats


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*GOOD effort...bad result*

These guys were really in it until the last 30 secs.....even though they really, really shot badly and were under sized. Crawford just cannot play shooting guard when he is actually required to shoot...and make them at a good clip. This game was lost inside on defense and from the outside on offense. If we don't pick up a true big to anchor the inside defensively, we are screwed. Camby and Fernandez would make us extremely dangerous. Like I said...I like the effort but they are very out manned as constructed.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> -- Scott Skiles demands defense in Milwaukee. Mike D'Antoni wants to open up the offense in New York.
> 
> So far, the advantage goes to Skiles' style.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=281102018


----------

